# Rome PureFlex Lacing System! Pics! Video!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure how great this is, but kudos to them for working on improving the speed lace design. Guess we'll have to see what the reviewers say about it and the boots in general.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yeah, but i think the boa is fatally flawed because of how it was the reason i am in a cast and my ankles got bruised after i went to the park multiple times. i think this makes more sense.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How is it the reason you are in a cast? I know way too many people using BOA for years without breaking their foot. Hard park charging huckers, jibbers, and backcountry slayers. 

Not really trying to get into a BOA vs other designs argument. Again, I think it's kewl that they are trying to dial in the system more. Each system has their pluses but there is always a minus to look at too.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i went down the wrong trail at stratton and stopped and hopped back up. when i was going down the other trail i noticed that the boa had unlatched right before my foot came out of the boot and i fell, fracturing my wrist.

rome also says that there are 16 different ways to lace them, and that means that it can be customized even more for your riding style!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> i went down the wrong trail at stratton and stopped and hopped back up. when i was going down the other trail i noticed that the boa had unlatched right before my foot came out of the boot and i fell, fracturing my wrist.
> 
> rome also says that there are 16 different ways to lace them, and that means that it can be customized even more for your riding style!


What year are your boots? That problem you had sounds like an older BOA wheel. Same reason I swore off BOA's when they first came out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SPAZ said:


> i went down the wrong trail at stratton and stopped and hopped back up. when i was going down the other trail i noticed that the boa had unlatched right before my foot came out of the boot and i fell, fracturing my wrist.
> 
> rome also says that there are 16 different ways to lace them, and that means that it can be customized even more for your riding style!


Sounds like 1 you don't maintenance your shit. 2. your boots were way to big if you can actually fall right out of them when the external harness is open 3. you need to learn how to ride.

I've seen this thing in action it's a speed lacing system.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> i went down the wrong trail at stratton and stopped and hopped back up. when i was going down the other trail i noticed that the boa had unlatched right before my foot came out of the boot and i fell, fracturing my wrist.
> 
> rome also says that there are 16 different ways to lace them, and that means that it can be customized even more for your riding style!


How the F**k is that even possible? Learn how to take care of and use your gear better. Sheesh... a) your inner lacing should keep your foot in nice and snug b) your outer boa laces should need a little more work to be completely undone then that and c) your whole setup was in a BINDING for gods sake, lol, like, I dont know...how is that possible???

I <3 my Vans Cirros


P.S. Rome has officially won me over...again


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> yeah, but i think the boa is fatally flawed because of how it was the reason i am in a cast and my ankles got bruised after i went to the park multiple times. i think this makes more sense.


This is bullshit. You're in denial. A good carpenter never blames their tools. You're injured because YOU suck riding park. Let that be painful lesson, and stop transferring blame to a technology that probably didn't fail. 

I maintain my shit, and I've spent hundreds of days on different boa setups with only one broken cable and two replaced wheels. Those breakages happened while riding and I finished out those days fine.


----------



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the post- those boots look pretty ill. Must say though- they're very reminiscent of burton's speed lacing system don't you think?? Seems like an improved version, but similar nonetheless.

and SPAZ- I rode boas for 2 seasons and gotta agree w/ danger- the only problem I ever ran into was a broken pulley wheel thing....I don't see how you could actually get your foot all the way outta your boot- would think you'd notice your gear being ridic loose before it actually came off....guess your user name says it all....just messin


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> What year are your boots? That problem you had sounds like an older BOA wheel. Same reason I swore off BOA's when they first came out.


they are brand newish. i got them at the beginning of the season and i have only used them like 7 days.


BurtonAvenger said:


> Sounds like 1 you don't maintenance your shit. 2. your boots were way to big if you can actually fall right out of them when the external harness is open 3. you need to learn how to ride.
> 
> I've seen this thing in action it's a speed lacing system.


what is there to maintenance? douche. :cheeky4:



DBLdangerTILT said:


> This is bullshit. You're in denial. A good carpenter never blames their tools. You're injured because YOU suck riding park. Let that be painful lesson, and stop transferring blame to a technology that probably didn't fail.
> 
> I maintain my shit, and I've spent hundreds of days on different boa setups with only one broken cable and two replaced wheels. Those breakages happened while riding and I finished out those days fine.


i wasnt even riding park i was carving all day. i still like the system, i just think i need a different boot- its a sketchy brand called zuma and i bought it mainly because it was marked down to 80.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

avran, they were a little big because all they had left at the store was 12, i think 11.5 would be better.

this thread is beginning to get a little off topic. i would prefer that we get back to the point before it is closed.


----------

